# SINE Player issue - Error



## TonyDeConcini (Jul 16, 2021)

Okay I admit it - I'm thick as concrete. However, I've used OT's Sine Player for a while now. HOWEVER, in CAKEWALK (and I know few people use that but....) anyway, I tried to use it today and the ONLY vst that works in it now is LAYERS - the freebie. But I recently bought their TALLINN library and have numerous SineFactory freebies they've been putting out. AND NOTHING but LAYERS works. I get this error and nothing loads....as follows......

Malformed Instrument Definition
Instrument requires higher sampler version.
The instrument configuration could not be parsed.

Again, I admit it - I have no freaking idea what that means with these libraries and the Sine Player. WHY Layers works but nothing else, is a mystery to me. Layers is the only instrument that loads all its patches. The rest give me that error. Does ANYBODY who uses Cakewalk and OT's Sine Player have ANY clue what's going on and how I can perhaps fix that issue so I can start using some of those libraries that now will simply not load due to the messages it gives me above? ANY help or answers would be appreciated. I DID message OT but no answers as to this issue yet. Computer is plenty robust enough, maybe Cakewalk isn't. Just don't know. Sigh. Help please anyone.

By the way ALL these libraries work in the standalone Sine Player on the desktop - but a lot of good that does if I can't get them into Cakewalk.

Thanks

TonyDi


----------



## Light and Sound (Jul 17, 2021)

TonyDeConcini said:


> Instrument requires higher sampler version.


One assumes your sine vst plugin is out of date for cakewalk. Possibly referencing an old copy of the sine player before an update. I don't work for OT, but that looks like the case.


----------



## TonyDeConcini (Jul 17, 2021)

Light and Sound said:


> One assumes your sine vst plugin is out of date for cakewalk. Possibly referencing an old copy of the sine player before an update. I don't work for OT, but that looks like the case.


Thanks L&S - I did reach out to OT and the answer is absolutely correct that you define. Took the time and dug through finding that the stand-alone Sine Player's version number WAS lower than the current version such that the .dll in the VST folder of the DAW was out of date. She told me to delete the old .dll and reinstall Sine and it worked. So you are 100% correct and appreciate your comment and response. Took me a bit to figure that one out but finally got it sorted. The part I hate most about any of this (if I hate anything) is having such limited knowledge and having to muscle through to find issues like this. I mean I'm analytical but this stuff is so new to me that I'm having to learn as I go when things like this aren't addressed by anyone - and especially with Cakewalk as the DAW - which so few people seemingly use. ANYWAY thanks for your reply. It is finally working again as it's supposed to.

Appreciate it.

TonyDi


----------

